#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  >  Εγκύκλιος 34 ΔΟΚΚ/Γ

## tympos

Σύμφωνα με την Εγκύκλιο 34 ΔΟΚΚ/Γ  από 5-7-1995 ο  ΝΕΑΚ έγινε υποχρεωτικός για άδειες  των οποίων ο φάκελος υποβαλόταν από 1-7-1995 και μετά. Μήπως έχει κάποιος συνάδελφος την παραπάνω εγκύκλιο? Δεν μπορώ να την βρω πουθενά.
Για μια νομιμοποίηση αυθαιρέτου που κατασκευάστηκε το 1994 θεωρώ ότι έχω το δικαίωμα να το εξετάσω με τον κανονισμό προ ΝΕΑΚ. Ποια η γνώμη σας?

----------


## Xάρης

Οι εγκύκλιοι είναι γενικώς ενημερωτικές ή/και ερμηνευτικές του νόμου. 
Αν έχεις τον νόμο τι να την κάνεις την εγκύκλιο; :Κλείσιμο ματιού με νόημα: 
Ο νόμος λοιπόν (νόμος με την ευρύτερη έννοια) είναι η Υπουργική Απόφαση υπ' αριθμό Δ/16γ/05/663/Γ (ΦΕΚ.774/Β'/12.10.1994) που τροποποιεί την υπ' αριθμό Δ17α/08/32/ΦΝ 275/30.09.1992 απόφαση έγκρισης του Νέου Ελληνικού Αντισεισμικού Κανονισμού (ΝΕΑΚ).

Αν επιθυμείς να αποφύγεις τον ΚΑΝΕΠΕ, καλύτερα να το εξετάσεις με τον ΕΑΚ-2000 ή αν προτιμάς με τον αντισεισμικό του 1985.

----------

A.M.

----------


## tympos

Ευχασριστώ!!!

----------

